# Flavored Pistachios Recipes



## Anonymous

Does anyone know how to make those wonder flavored pistachios. I've just discovered them had some wonderful nuts made by the Nuts and Stems, but they are expensive........

I tried placing some pistacios in water briefly and then placing them in Old Bay and Cajun spices. The nuts had a nice flavor, but became soggy over night. So.....I popped them in the oven on low to dry then out a bit.

Secrets and suggestions please.

John

Presently going broke buying flavored nuts.


----------



## kitchenelf

LOL Bigjohn - I have never even had them but I am going to guess - totally a guess so be kind - maybe a light spraying with an oil of some kind - tossing in desired seasoning and salt - then toasting/roasting in oven?

Let me know if you try this.


----------



## Coco

I have seen them cooked as follows, very much like kitchenelf's suggestion.

Tossed with a little bit of oil, and seasoning, and sauted in a pan.
Use a flavourless oil, like grapeseed, I think that would work best.


----------



## tschwister

*To do it right...*

When I make flavored pistachios, I usually buy bulk nuts and marinade them. 

The first thing that I do is to dry the nuts a little more than they are when I buy them. To do this, I put them in a large pot in the oven on low heat for a few hours, or leave them in the oven overnight with the oven light on. This increases the oven temperature to about 190 Deg Farenheit and does a good job.

After that I add about 1/2C of Kosher salt per 5 pounds of nuts, spices or liquors to season them, and then water to dissolve the spices (no water if liquor). 

I let them soak for 2 or 3 days to absorb the flavors, agitating them at least once a day and adding more liquid or spices if the nuts dry. The nuts will be very soggy after this.

Then I roast them by putting them in an oven or Nesco with as much surface area as possible in contact with the air and dehydrate them at about 150 - 200 deg for  4 - 5 hours. Then I roast them at about 300 deg or slightly more for about 1/2 hour to 45 min.

It helps to spray them with olive oil, but I prefer butter. It really brings the nutty flavor out and makes the nuts all the more... well... nuttier.

This is a time consuming process, but the results are fantastic. Hope this helps!


----------

